# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  pęcherz na uchu, to może być nowotwór, czy raczej mnie zawiało?

## locust

Witam, dzisiaj rano się budzę i zauważyłem, że lewe ucho różni się od prawego. W jego górnej części pojawił się kilku centymetrowy pęcherz. Wydaje mi się, że jakby z "powietrzem" i po przyciśnięciu nie boli. Moi rodzice na nic nie chorują i nie przypominam sobie żeby ktoś w rodzinie miał raka. Ja mam 29 lat, mężczyzna. Przeprowadzam się i wielokrotnie wychodziłem na zewnątrz źle ubrany lub bez czapki, jest zima, jest możliwe że jest to zmiana na tle pogody? I mojego zaniedbania?

----------


## locust

nie wiem w jaki sposób można wstawić tutaj zdjęcie, jeżeli nie ma się linku

----------


## locust



----------


## nnn123

Smaruj rivanolem, ewentualnie również octaniseptem i do dermatologa.

A to smarowanie to tam gdzie jest pęcherz i te czerwone okolice.

----------


## locust

Byłem dzisiaj u lekarza 1 kontaktu i wyklucza na ten moment nowotwór, najprawdopodobniej albo "pryszcz" albo zapalenie miejscowe właśnie ze względu na "przewianie". Tak jak pisałem wcześniej podczas przeprowadzki nie jednokrotnie wychodziłem na zewnątrz źle ubrany, a jest zima...jadę dzisiaj jeszcze do mojej  alergolog  na odczulanie, ponieważ jestem alergikiem na olchę, brzozę i leszczynę, może też coś powie....

----------


## locust

co Wy na to?

----------


## locust

aha i przepisała mi Pani doktor maść Triderm raz dziennie przez 7 dni smarować

----------


## nnn123

To nie smarować zbyt dużą ilością tej maści. Cienką warstwę - powinno być na ulotce.

----------


## locust

Będąc wczoraj wieczorem na odczulaniu Pani Doktor  alergolog -laryngolog również powiedziała że mogę smarować tą maścią i najprawdopodobniej to na małżowinie jest od uderzenia...i jak do tygodnia mi to nie zejdzie, to mam przyjechać żeby mi to wypunktowała ("nakuła")

----------


## locust

a co o tym myślicie co mi powiedziała Pani  Alergolog ? i w ogóle o całej sytuacji?

----------

